# Bagels



## debodun (Aug 23, 2014)

If you are a connoisseur of bagels, what's your favorite variety (e.g. sesame, cheese, cinnamon raisin)?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2014)

We normally get sesame seed bagels, almost always have bagels in the freezer ready to go.  I like onion and egg bagels too.  We buy large packages of lox (smoked salmon) from Costco, and use the onion and chive Philadelphia brand cream cheese for our lox and bagels.  Sometimes we'll make other sandwiches with the bagels, or just have a bagel with butter or smart balance as a snack.  I don't care for the sweet bagels at all.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 23, 2014)

I love bagels-especially the cinnamon/raisin-but we have stopped buying them because we were all getting fat from them! They really are soooo bad for you. Especially when you put cream cheese and other toppings on them. There was a time when everyone thought they were almost a "health food" when used as a replacement for doughnuts and such but they`re probably not much better.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 23, 2014)

I think I had a bagel once at a motel. Not on my list of things to try again.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

I miss the days in NYC with their "bagel with a schmear" - those were REAL bagels. Never found anything as good since then - close, but never quite the same. 

I haven't had a bagel in a few years and until this thread I was doing fine - I thank you, Debodun, for now putting the bagel-whig in my ear!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2014)

We like the ones with everything on them but they so messy. Seeds everywhere but yum.:sentimental:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 23, 2014)

I prefer English muffins but once in awhile I'll bring home a couple of bagels just to exercise my jaws.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I prefer English muffins but once in awhile I'll bring home a couple of bagels just to exercise my jaws.



That's something else I haven't had in ages - it stinks living out of a convenience store.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2014)

I really like the salted bagels too, with the coarse ground salt on top.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2014)

What we have here at grocery stores around here aren't true bagels. They are just bread shaped in a ring and baked; brushed with some egg wash to give them a shiny look. When I contacted the store chain to point out that REAL bagels are boiled before baking and they shouldn't call them "bagels" but "bread rounds", they became defensive saying they just didn't have the resources to make boiled bagels. I even contacted the Attorney General's Office, but never heard back from them and the store is still promoting bread rounds as bagels.


----------



## Lee (Aug 24, 2014)

Cinnamon Raisin with lotsa Laughing Cow....yummy


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2014)

Good for you Deb.
I'm with Seabreeze & SifuPhil... love the sesame, scallion or chive cream cheese and lox... and nothing beats a NYC bagel! Now and then Whole Foods has them trucked in on Sun. mornings, but ya gotta get there early!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2014)

Debodun, no Jewish delis in your area, they may have some good bagels?


----------



## Kitties (Aug 26, 2014)

Nothing in the bread world like a real bagel. Give me the poppy seeds and I'll gladly flunk my next drug test. (Actually only ever had to do one and passed of coarse)


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Debodun, no Jewish delis in your area, they may have some good bagels?



Nope, but there's a Bruegger's about 10 miles away. I'm not making a 20 mile round trip just for a bagel.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 26, 2014)

I like cinnamon and raisin bagels, with pineapple cream cheese.  I also like english muffins with butter & jam. 

View attachment 9314


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2014)

You guys got me going... yesterday I met a friend at the "NY style"  bagel joint, grabbed toasted seames bagles w/ scallion cream cheese, took them a few doors down to the Starbucks & thoroughly enjoyed ourselves!


----------

